# Concertos with a massive organ sound



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been listening to a few recordings of Bach's solo organ work and love the huge sound on recordings by Karl Richter. Can anyone recommend a few works that feature organ in a concerto, but with a focus on a big sound? I have some of Handel's organ concertos and while I like the music the organ is quite subdued. Any classical works out there that sound like Keith Emerson is at the controls?

Thanks!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Two easy suggestions are Saint-Saens Organ Symphony (concerto-ish), and the Poulenc Concerto for Organ, Tympani and Strings. Plenty of organ oomph.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Joseph Jongen's Symphonie concertante for organ and orchestra packs a real punch, as does Barber's Toccata Festiva, a 15-minute work for organ and orchestra including a pedals-only cadenza.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

This:






you won't be disappointed...


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Janacek Glagolitic Mass. (Not a concerto, but a great piece with plenty of oomph.) Also, not to forget the ending of Mahler Symphony #2.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I second the Jongen recommendation - brilliant piece.


----------



## Aleksandar (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Already mentioned above is the Poulenc Concerto for Organ, Timpani & Strings. A terrific work!!!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

All of the above recommendations!


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Great stuff thanks!!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the use of organ in Havergal Brian's Symphony No. 2


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anybody here have any experience with a massive organ....errr....sound?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Anybody here have any experience with a massive organ....errr....sound?


Stop that !!!!!!!

View attachment 90445


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, people are pulling out all the stops for this thread.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't forget that famous piece for organ and orchestra, Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Azol said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an amazing piece! Thanks.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vasks said:


> Stop that !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 90445


Just a dose of reality, not a pipe dream.

Not trying to be a pedal pusher.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

And here is something truly amazing by a contemporary composer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Poulenc Concerto for Organ, Strings & Timpani.

A terrific composition!!


----------



## PathfinderCS (11 mo ago)

Charle-Marie Widor has a few selections for organ and orchestra that qualify; even tho they aren't listed as concertos, and they include that big sound you're looking for. Check out is "Symphony for Organ and Orchestra," "Symphony #3 with organ," and "Sinfonia Sacra."

The Symphonic Fantasia for Organ and Orchestra is another good one!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Guilmant comes to mind too, his two organ symphonies (actually transcriptions of his organ solo sonatas nos. 1 and 8).
And of course the manny occasions where the organ is used in symphonic repertoire. Mahler starts his 8th symphony with an organ chord!


----------



## PathfinderCS (11 mo ago)

tdc said:


> I like the use of organ in Havergal Brian's Symphony No. 2


I want to highlight this as I agree with the sentiment. The organ only appears in the third (I think) and fourth movements and has quite the effect. Likewise Brian also uses an organ to great effect in his first symphony (Gothic) and his fourth (Das Siegeslied). Technically there's an ad-lib organ part in his third, but it only appear in like the VERY last minute of the whole symphony.

He used organ in a couple of others, like the 12th, but I have little experience with those.

I didn't see it mentioned here, but Charles Tournemire's Symphony #6 has a massive organ part in the second (final) movment.


----------

